# Basement Home Theater setup help



## myusername (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello folks,

You may have answered this a million times, by I hope you can do it one more time.

I have an L shaped basement that I am trying to finish. I would like to place a TV and the both ends (surround sound 5.1). In the middle of the L shape, I have a wet bar over which I would like to setup four speakers to play some music. I would also like to some wiring to the backyard from this system where I would like to add couple of speakers in the near future.

I would like to either play different audio in these four areas or have the same audio play everywhere.

If possible, I would like to get this sound system for around $2,000.00. If it goes slightly higher, it is ok.

Can you please give me some ideas on what I should do? I have been looking at various receivers/amplifiers and getting more and more confused.

Here is my basement layout: http://i.imgur.com/NXTXYEP.png

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I'm sure you'll get manny responses in the coming days but to help us there are a few things we typically need from you...

Is it a finished basement? Is it pew-wired?
How much sweat equity are you willing to put into this project?
Are we going for family room or man cave?

please list all equipment you have currently that will be used in the basement. 

Please post any pictures of the area and if you can draw up a floor plan for us. 

$2k for audio only is doable but you may find that budget gets blown rather fast.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Read up on Sonos for multi-room/zone audio. It's a little pricy but really works very well! This will also allow for a less complicated remote control and will let you get a cheaper AVR (audio video receiver / surround sound). 

read up on Harmony remotes it will be your best friend. 

Speakers are a very personal choice so I'd recommend going into stores and listening to them to get an idea what you like. 

All told you're looking at:
1 pair all weather outdoor speakers
2 pair in the bar (may only need one pair, lets see the floor plan)
5.1 for TV
1 AVR (3 zone, or a 5.1 + 2 sonos zones)
1 TV (likely mounted so a mount)
1 Good surge protector (maybe more for subwoofer, sonos depending on wiring)
1 cable box/satellite
1 remote
1 blu-ray player/ps3?
cables... spool of wire, 3 HDMI cables, maybe some analog cables. 

All told you'll be closer to 5-7k depending.


----------



## myusername (Mar 24, 2013)

Mr. Rabbit,

Thanks for the reply. I have updated my original post with the floor plan http://i.imgur.com/NXTXYEP.png . I am also wondering if what I am doing is an overkill for the size of my basement. The floor plan includes dimensions as well.

I was thinking $2K for audio only.

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Somehow I missed the whole 2 TV thing. 


Looking at the floor plan I would say first that's a lot of space! Next I would say keep the bar to 2.0 in ceiling you may want to put a small 19-26" by the bar. 

As for your 2 surround sound spaces... 2k for one area is doable for 2 it gets tricky. 

I'd start thinking about how you see the space being utilized then plan around that. 

For instance if TV2 will be a theater and TV1 will have say a pool table then you'll only need one surround sound. 

If we're talking about the coolest Xbox LAN parties ever then yes 2 surround sound setups...

You can rob from Peter to pay Paul with respect to budget (less TV more sound etc.)

How do you see this space being used?


----------



## myusername (Mar 24, 2013)

I am planning on putting a pool table at the corner of that L shape.

Here is what I am thinking, please let me know if that makes sense.
A 7.1 system that will drive my 5 speakers in front of TV1 and the two out door speakers. (Yamaha V573)
A 5.1 system that will drive my 5 speakers for TV2 (Yamaha V473)
One or two Sonos CONNECT amplifiers to drive the two sets of speakers on top of the pool table and the bar area, hopefully 4 ohm speakers?

But I am not sure when I am playing music how to make all speakers will play together. Some how, I am hoping Sonos would facilitate that. Does this work?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

myusername said:


> I am planning on putting a pool table at the corner of that L shape.
> 
> Here is what I am thinking, please let me know if that makes sense.
> A 7.1 system that will drive my 5 speakers in front of TV1 and the two out door speakers. (Yamaha V573)
> ...


Close you'll have:

3 sonos connect:amps (bar, pool table, outdoor)
2 sonos connect (one for each 5.1)
1 sonos bridge (hooks up to your router)
2 5.1 AVR
and speakers. 



myusername said:


> hopefully 4 ohm speakers?
> 
> But I am not sure when I am playing music how to make all speakers will play together. Some how, I am hoping Sonos would facilitate that. Does this work?



To expand on this idea further. I'd pick denon since they have a 'scene' function that sets volume level and sound field. That way we can put the amp into this mode as opposed to standby. In doing this when the surround areas are not in use they will be treated just like other sonos zones 

Why do you hope 4ohm speakers? Yes the connect will support them but impedance does not dictate quality???


----------



## myusername (Mar 24, 2013)

Mr. Rabbit,

Thanks for your help. I was thinking about 4ohm because I read somewhere that the Sonos amp can drive 4 speakers if they are 4 ohm and 2 if they are 8 ohm. But if I am getting 3 sonos connect:amps, then it does not matter. I like this solution. I have one question though, let's say I am watching an NFL game in the basement, would be possible for all the speakers to carry the game audio with this setup?

Any suggestion on speakers (especially front/right/center) that are reasonable priced but good quality?
Here is what I am thinking for each 5.1

Monoprice 7604 x 2
Monoprice 6317 x 1
Monoprice 7604 x 2 (rears)
Dayton Audio Sub-1200 x 1


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

myusername said:


> Mr. Rabbit,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I was thinking about 4ohm because I read somewhere that the Sonos amp can drive 4 speakers if they are 4 ohm and 2 if they are 8 ohm. But if I am getting 3 sonos connect:amps, then it does not matter. I like this solution. I have one question though, let's say I am watching an NFL game in the basement, would be possible for all the speakers to carry the game audio with this setup?
> 
> ...


Best thing you can do is listen to speakers before you buy. Keeping everything in the same model family will maintain timber across the area. This will be important when playing the same thing (background music for example) across all areas. 

Sonos units have a line in so you can connect record out from an AVR and carry that audio feed across all zones or only a couple. 

Give some thought to adding a small TV by the bar with just a cable box. I think you'll find the addition of it pleasing if you want to sit at the bar an watch a game.


----------



## myusername (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks. I will think about adding a small tv.


----------

